# Huge Japanese plane



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JrmCyADNhe0


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*who needs a 12" jointer or planer?*

You just need a small horse to pull it! :laughing:

The 220 V version...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What are they making lasagna? Laughing!!!!
Wow!!!! Now that's scary sharp. 
Nice video.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks like a lot of work.

G


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Very cool. I would hate to hone that blade.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Very cool. I would hate to hone that blade.


Yeah! A waterstone for that blade would cost a fortune.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Woodwart said:


> Yeah! A waterstone for that blade would cost a fortune.


Or the cost of a Jnat. They are already get a permium for a small one.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

What a quaint way to make bathroom paper.


----------

